# Sleeper Car - Napping?



## AmandaJ (Dec 17, 2015)

We'll be up early both legs of our round trip Emeryville - Reno. Is it possibly to have the beds made up so we can nap on the 7 hour ride? They are both daytime rides, leaving at around 9 am.


----------



## BCL (Dec 17, 2015)

AmandaJ said:


> We'll be up early both legs of our round trip Emeryville - Reno. Is it possibly to have the beds made up so we can nap on the 7 hour ride? They are both daytime rides, leaving at around 9 am.


You could probably ask for the beds to be made when you board.


----------



## KmH (Dec 17, 2015)

AmandaJ said:


> We'll be up early both legs of our round trip Emeryville - Reno. Is it possibly to have the beds made up so we can nap on the 7 hour ride? They are both daytime rides, leaving at around 9 am.


Sure. Just ask your sleeper car attendant to do so.

I would probably ask and explain my desire to nap as I was boarding the train.

I would be sure to use the attendant's name when I ask, and I would slip the attendant a $20 for the service sometime before I got off the train.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 17, 2015)

KmH said:


> AmandaJ said:
> 
> 
> > We'll be up early both legs of our round trip Emeryville - Reno. Is it possibly to have the beds made up so we can nap on the 7 hour ride? They are both daytime rides, leaving at around 9 am.
> ...


You're suggesting a $20 payment just for making up the beds? How much do you tip for a wink and a handshake?


----------



## fairviewroad (Dec 17, 2015)

Tipping is a highly personal decision, but I urge you not to "train" attendants to expect such a high level of compensation for such a mundane task. Personally, I wouldn't tip at all in this situation (i.e. just for making the bed) but if I got stellar service otherwise during a relatively short segment like this, I might tip $5. Again, that's just me.

But the simplest answer to the OP's question is "yes, it is possible."


----------



## jis (Dec 17, 2015)

In my thinking $20 is way excessive for someone who was asked to do what is his/her job anyway. I also do not tip the airline cabin staff for bringing food to my seat.


----------



## SP&S (Dec 17, 2015)

I tip well, but $20 for EMY-RNO is _*way *_over the top.


----------



## BCL (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm just curious as to the rationale for getting sleeper accommodations for a 7 hour daytime ride. I suppose it comes with meals, but basically just lunch to Reno and maybe breakfast and lunch to Emeryville.

I looked up a random day, and two coach seats were $130 (I think low bucket) while a roomette for two was $195. Of course bucket pricing was odd sometimes when coach was $156 while the roomette was still $195.


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 17, 2015)

BCL said:


> I'm just curious as to the rationale for getting sleeper accommodations for a 7 hour daytime ride. I suppose it comes with meals, but basically just lunch to Reno and maybe breakfast and lunch to Emeryville.
> 
> I looked up a random day, and two coach seats were $130 (I think low bucket) while a roomette for two was $195. Of course bucket pricing was odd sometimes when coach was $156 while the roomette was still $195.


I've done that...roomette instead of coach. I've also used a roomette at night and "stayed up" (left the roomette in the daytime configuration). In a bedroom, we've left the upper bunk down the day and night (storage) and often leave the lower in the day configuration at night and day (more floorspace). Its *your* personal preference and the SCA will work with you on that! Enjoy!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 18, 2015)

Personally, I think the SCA should happily accommodate your needs without expecting compensation. Now, I do tip well the SCA who addresses my needs before I ask, throughout the trip. Letting the SCA know you want the room with the bed down is a good idea, since there is the possibility that the room was occupied up to your stop, so the SCA may not have had a chance to change out the bedding.


----------



## Frank (Jan 25, 2016)

BCL said:


> I'm just curious as to the rationale for getting sleeper accommodations for a 7 hour daytime ride. I suppose it comes with meals, but basically just lunch to Reno and maybe breakfast and lunch to Emeryville.
> 
> I looked up a random day, and two coach seats were $130 (I think low bucket) while a roomette for two was $195. Of course bucket pricing was odd sometimes when coach was $156 while the roomette was still $195.


Just to have some peace and quiet from the ringing cell phones/highdb conversation of coach seems plenty of rationale... lets not get started on the restrooms


----------



## Triley (Jan 25, 2016)

BCL said:


> I'm just curious as to the rationale for getting sleeper accommodations for a 7 hour daytime ride. I suppose it comes with meals, but basically just lunch to Reno and maybe breakfast and lunch to Emeryville.
> 
> I looked up a random day, and two coach seats were $130 (I think low bucket) while a roomette for two was $195. Of course bucket pricing was odd sometimes when coach was $156 while the roomette was still $195.


Under your rationale...why pay $108 to upgrade two to business class on a Regional from Boston to DC, with no food? To me...$195 for a seven hour ride for two in a roomette is a steal, even if low bucket for coach is actually $102 for two coach tickets.
And what's the point of questioning their motive anyway? The OP mentioned they've got an early start both days of the trip, and would like to nap. I don't know about anyone else, but if I'm going to try to nap in the middle of the day, I would much rather try in a roomette away from the public announcements in the coaches, people talking, walking by, getting on and off the train, etc.


----------



## bobnjulie (Jan 30, 2016)

We just drop the top bunk so I can crawl up to nap. Why the roomette? a) We went coach the first time up to Reno and some sweet boys played a video game very quietly behind me... playing a pop song endlessly. b) with my mobility issues, it was a huge challenge going up and down the stairs every time I wanted to use the restroom. From then on, we got the roomette. Closed door, free meal and bathrooms upstairs.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 31, 2016)

Gosh! Cabin staff get to land the planes too? I must be kinder to them in future! 

I guess asking for beds to be made up during the day is over and above the norm... I would tip for that, but not a $20.

Ed


----------



## jis (Feb 1, 2016)

caravanman said:


> Gosh! Cabin staff get to land the planes too? I must be kinder to them in future!


Huh? Where did you get that idea from?


> I guess asking for beds to be made up during the day is over and above the norm... I would tip for that, but not a $20.
> 
> Ed


Actually they don't have to do anything at all that different. They just have to do one thing that they'd do once in the evening normally, at an earlier time. So no reason to tip just for that. It is their job.  
I generally tip for general helpfulness and cheerful demeanor and such, and not for stuff they are supposed to do anyway.


----------



## willem (Feb 1, 2016)

Aren't they supposed to be helpful and cheerful?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 1, 2016)

jis said:


> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh! Cabin staff get to land the planes too? I must be kinder to them in future!
> ...


I think he's being fictitious because the pilot said he sometimes helps the FAs.


----------



## XHRTSP (Feb 1, 2016)

Not sure where my post went, but yes the context of his joke would be clearer if it wasn't missing.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 1, 2016)

Some of the SCA's go well beyond the list of job duties. I have had a couple who were terrific with the kids on board, kidding with them, making animals out of towels, helping them and the parent(s) have a great trip. Some have asked for your phone to take a group photo, others offer suggestions to make the trip mote memorable. Those that always have a smile and cheer for you, that remember you when you are in the DC or the SSL, These are ones who truly enjoy their job, who make the trip memorable, and those whom I definitely tip.


----------



## Eric308 (Feb 1, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > caravanman said:
> ...


Fictitious? After all this time I thought caravanman was a real guy.


----------

